# Sulfiter vs Spray Bottle for Sanitizing Bottles



## ravelloview (May 23, 2012)

After I have cleaned my wine bottles with BBrite and let them dry, I am just wondering if I can get away with not buying the sulfiter and either turning a wine bottle upside down and spraying sulfite solution into it or keeping wine bottle upright and spraying down. If I can, do I put it on spray mist or stream?


----------



## rjb222 (May 23, 2012)

I have used every conceivable method before using a sulfiter. All worked although some more efficiently and easier on my patience than others. Since using a sulfiter I have never looked back it is a genuine time saver. The other addition i would never be without again looking back is a bottle tree.


----------



## BobF (May 23, 2012)

I use a spray bottle sideways


----------



## Rocky (May 23, 2012)

If I have a gallon or so of something to bottle (5 or 6 bottles), I just spritz the bottle (held sideways) three or four times with my spray bottle and invert it on a rack to drain. If I am bottling a whole carboy or more, I use my Vinator.


----------



## thesnow (May 23, 2012)

What methods do you guys use?
I use 1tsp per 4 litre then spray my bottles let it drip for 30 mins on the tree and then I fill them with wine. Sometimes I wonder if I should spray and let it drip dry till the next day and then fill them.


----------



## thesnow (May 23, 2012)

Forgot to mention I used 1tsp of potassium metabisulfite per 4 litres


----------



## Rocky (May 23, 2012)

Thesnow, that sounds a little light on the k-meta to me. I use 3 tablespoons per gallon of water for sanitizing solution.


----------



## thesnow (May 23, 2012)

OK to little should be one Tbsp, but what do you do afterwards, once you spray your bottle? Do you let it dry out or do you give it one fast cold rinse and then let it dry before bottling..
I use to let it drip 10-30 minutes on the tree then bottle even if there was a little liquid left in the bottle. Then i though to myself maybe its not a good idea.


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (May 23, 2012)

After I sanitize, I let mine dry on the bottling tree before bottling. I have to give them a turn on there at some point because on many bottles with an abrupt slope to the neck, the water will pool if on the tree. I've let them dry for as little as a couple of hours before bottling and I didn't have any noticeable effect. I usually let them dry at least a day though.


----------



## Chiumanfu (May 23, 2012)

I would probably love the sulphiter if i had one but I have too much clutter as it is so I just use the spray bottle. 5-10 shots of kmeta (3 tablespoon/4 liter) then let it drip dry vertical in a rack for a few hours.

I figure any residual will just help to protect the wine for long term aging.


----------



## thesnow (May 23, 2012)

My mistake from the beginning, checked my notes, it should be one tablespoon of potassium metabisulfite per one liter.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 23, 2012)

ravelloview said:


> After I have cleaned my wine bottles with BBrite and let them dry, I am just wondering if I can get away with not buying the sulfiter and either turning a wine bottle upside down and spraying sulfite solution into it or keeping wine bottle upright and spraying down. If I can, do I put it on spray mist or stream?


 
This is a bit more costly though it is easier than the traditional sulfitier
I use 1 tsp of citric acid and 1 tsp of sulfite per gallon ( the acid drops the ph so less sulfite needed ) no rinse, drip dry upside down


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (May 23, 2012)

Slightly off topic but for everyone who uses a spray bottle i have a question.

I have herd (and experienced) that k-meta solution makes metals corrode quickly, so you cant use the spray bottles with a metal spring inside them that contacts the solution. 

How did you find one that the metal spring does not contact? How could you tell? I have found many spray bottles but its impossible to see whether or not the spring touches the fluid used in it.

I have also herd that any amount of rust in wine can ruin it, so as such if a metal spring touching spray bottle was used, would you then indeed be risking the wine you make?


----------



## aylamarie (May 23, 2012)

New_Guy_Brad said:


> Slightly off topic but for everyone who uses a spray bottle i have a question.
> 
> I have herd (and experienced) that k-meta solution makes metals corrode quickly, so you cant use the spray bottles with a metal spring inside them that contacts the solution.
> 
> ...



After this question I have a question please. I use the spray bottle technique but with star san, so will that cause rust and corrosion on metal as k meta could. Thanks


----------



## BobF (May 23, 2012)

New_Guy_Brad said:


> Slightly off topic but for everyone who uses a spray bottle i have a question.
> 
> I have herd (and experienced) that k-meta solution makes metals corrode quickly, so you cant use the spray bottles with a metal spring inside them that contacts the solution.
> 
> ...



I bought $1.50 spray bottle at dollar store 3 years ago. It's had sulfite in it since then with no problems or signs of rust/corrosion.


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (May 24, 2012)

BobF said:


> I bought $1.50 spray bottle at dollar store 3 years ago. It's had sulfite in it since then with no problems or signs of rust/corrosion.



Does the spring contact the solution?


----------



## BobF (May 24, 2012)

Hold on a sec and I'll check ... Yep, looks like the spring is inside the flow.

FWIW, I have two of these. One has 3Tbsp k-meta per gallon. The other has 3Tbsp k-meta + 1tsp citric acid per gallon. Both appear to be just like new.


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (May 24, 2012)

BobF said:


> Hold on a sec and I'll check ... Yep, looks like the spring is inside the flow.
> 
> FWIW, I have two of these. One has 3Tbsp k-meta per gallon. The other has 3Tbsp k-meta + 1tsp citric acid per gallon. Both appear to be just like new.



Alright thank you. Looks like the one i picked up at home depot will do the trick then. I was going nuts trying to find one with a spring that didnt contact the solution.


----------



## FTC Wines (May 25, 2012)

Guess I'm in over kill mode. I pre sanitize all my bottles before storing them, then when ready to bottle I fill the bottle 1/3 with K-meta & shake 20 times, then put on the drying rack & bottle 3-4 hrs later. I use fresh K-meta every 12 bottles, 3 tbls. per gallon. Roy


----------



## tonyandkory (May 25, 2012)

FTC Wines said:


> Guess I'm in over kill mode. I pre sanitize all my bottles before storing them, then when ready to bottle I fill the bottle 1/3 with K-meta & shake 20 times, then put on the drying rack & bottle 3-4 hrs later. I use fresh K-meta every 12 bottles, 3 tbls. per gallon. Roy




Wow... I only use 1 tbs Potassium Metabisulphate per gallon as per instructions. 
about 5 min before I put the wine in the bottles. never had a problem.


Okay back on topic... what the heck is a "Sulfiter"?


----------



## g8keeper (May 25, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> Wow... I only use 1 tbs Potassium Metabisulphate per gallon as per instructions.
> about 5 min before I put the wine in the bottles. never had a problem.
> 
> 
> Okay back on topic... what the heck is a "Sulfiter"?


 
a sulfiter is a bowl type object with a spring loaded nossle in the center that you place your bottle on and press down, and a stream of sulfite solution, contained in the bowl, is squirted into the bottle....it usually affixes to the top of your bottle tree....look up vinator and you'll see what it is...


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (May 25, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> what the heck is a "Sulfiter"?


----------



## g8keeper (May 25, 2012)

lol....thank you, brad.....lol....i give the description, and you post the pic....nice teamwork....lol...


----------



## bstnh1 (May 6, 2014)

Has anyone notice a fluffy sediment in their bottle of stored K-Meta solution? I store mine in a one gallon spring water bottle - have forever. The last couple of times I noticed a clear/whitish sediment on the bottom of the bottle a few days after mixing it up. Shaking it only swirls it around. It doesn't make it disappear. I have no idea what it is. I'm mixing the solution 3 Tbls. K-Meta to a gallon of spring water. Anyone else ever notice this?


----------

